
Unicorns: Which Are Growing, Which Are Shrinking? - craftdotco
https://craft.co/reports/unicorn-headcount-analysis
======
spooneybarger
The same info was submitted earlier on a different website:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16767140](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16767140)

~~~
craftdotco
Yes, they reposted our article on their site (with our blessing, of course).

